# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مهم.سرزنش اطرافیان

## MehrdadVeteran

سلام.وقتتون به خیر.راستش قضیه ش طولانیه ولی  خلاصه بخوام بگم اینه که من از همون اول علاقم ریاضی بود.کلا به رشته های مهندسی علاقه دارم چون بیس ریاضی و فیزیک و تا حدودی شیمی دارن و کمتر اثر زیست شناسی پیداست حداقل گرایش های غیر بیوتکنولوژی و اینا.من از زیست متنفرم و بخاطر حرف بقیه وارد رشته تجربی شدم..اصلا ازش خوشم نمیاد.الانم توی شرایط بدی هستم.خانواده سطح فرهنگ پایینی دارن و وضعیت مالیمونم خوب نیست.من طی این مدت منابع متعددی رو تهیه کردم و خرج زیادی کردم،واسه زیست dvd خریدم و همش به اشتباه فکر می کردم مشکل از منابع من هست درحالیکه مشکل از خود من بود..تصمیم دارم حداقل یه سال پشت کنکور باشم و کنکور ریاضی بدم.اما متاسفانه خانواده همراهی نخواهند کرد و کلی سرزنش از طرف خانواده و اقوام رو باید متحمل بشم و اینو مطمئنم..مادرم از همین الان داره میگه من غصه میخورم و اینا.اما خب از یه سمت هم پای آینده من وسط هست و به خدا همه اوقاتم الان توی تجربی به بطالت میگذره.خواستم بپرسم دوستانی که پشت کنکور موندن همچین شرایطی رو متحمل شدن؟؟چطوری باهاش مقابله کردن؟

----------


## Parimah

> سلام.وقتتون به خیر.راستش قضیه ش طولانیه ولی  خلاصه بخوام بگم اینه که من از همون اول علاقم ریاضی بود.کلا به رشته های مهندسی علاقه دارم چون بیس ریاضی و فیزیک و تا حدودی شیمی دارن و کمتر اثر زیست شناسی پیداست حداقل گرایش های غیر بیوتکنولوژی و اینا.من از زیست متنفرم و بخاطر حرف بقیه وارد رشته تجربی شدم..اصلا ازش خوشم نمیاد.الانم توی شرایط بدی هستم.خانواده سطح فرهنگ پایینی دارن و وضعیت مالیمونم خوب نیست.من طی این مدت منابع متعددی رو تهیه کردم و خرج زیادی کردم،واسه زیست dvd خریدم و همش به اشتباه فکر می کردم مشکل از منابع من هست درحالیکه مشکل از خود من بود..تصمیم دارم حداقل یه سال پشت کنکور باشم و کنکور ریاضی بدم.اما متاسفانه خانواده همراهی نخواهند کرد و کلی سرزنش از طرف خانواده و اقوام رو باید متحمل بشم و اینو مطمئنم..مادرم از همین الان داره میگه من غصه میخورم و اینا.اما خب از یه سمت هم پای آینده من وسط هست و به خدا همه اوقاتم الان توی تجربی به بطالت میگذره.خواستم بپرسم دوستانی که پشت کنکور موندن همچین شرایطی رو متحمل شدن؟؟چطوری باهاش مقابله کردن؟


سلام وقتت بخیرعزیز 

با یه داستان کوتاه شروع میکنم : تو دلشکسته و ناامید پشت مانیتور کامپیوتر سامسونگ کلوپ بازی نشسته بودی اونقدر تو خونه سر آینده ت و کنکورت دعوا و بحث و پیش کشیدن حرف مردم و اقوام که پسرش هیچ پخی نشد مطرح بود که سرت داغ کرد و با خودت گفتی اگه یه دقیقه خونه بمونم ممکنه کار به ناله و نفرین مامانم بکشه و عاقم کنه از فرزندیش

سرت منفجر شده بود از سروصدا و بحث هایی که هیچ سرانجامی واست نداشت و تورو مجاب نمیکرد ذره ای بهشون فکر کنی تو تصمیم خودتو گرفته بودی میخواستی یکبار تو زندگیت مثل آدم هایی که تو گوگل شجرنامه شونو میفرستن و ریسک میکردند باشی

تو هم ریسک کنی و اعلام ورشکستگی تو به خانواده بگی اینکه ورشکسته شدی تو انتخابشون و الان یه مدت از ترس طلبکارهایی که خانواده ت محسوب میشن باید بری تو سکوت و نشنیدن و پنهان شدنت 

به کلوپی که یه روزایی دونگی بازی میکردی و تموم کم و کاستی های زندگیتو داخلش فراموش میکردی رسیدی پشت مانیتور نشستی و بازیو شروع کردی اونقدر پرش ذهنی و میگرنت شدید شده بود که 10 بار از بازی خارج شدی و عصبی مشتتو روی میز کوبیدی و صدای پسرای دیگه دراومد 

دستهاتو حائل صورتت کردی و عصبی نفستو بیرون دادی و گفتی : خدایا چیکار کنم دارم روانی میشم یه راهی بهم نشون بدههه چه غلطی کنم من؟

همون موقع دوستت خرکیف وارد کلوپ شد تورو دید که دپرسی و شدیدا بی توجهی نسبت به دور و ورت به سمتت اومد و به شونه ت زد و گفت : پاشو پسر گرفته نباش بیا بریم پارک سرکوچه کارت دارم 

حتی صدای دوستتم نشنیدی و فکرت شدید مشغول بود 

دوستت گفت: لوس نشو بیا بریم و بازوتو کشید و ناخواسته بلندت کرد و تورو برد جای همیشگی ، نشستید و دید نگاش نمیکنی گفت: مردحسابی واست یه خبر توپ دارم شانس بهت رو کرده 

بدون اینکه دست خودت باشه نگاهت به دوستت خورد که یکدفعه ذوق زده بلند شد و روبه روت وایستاد گفت : نشنفتی؟ میگم شانس در خونه تو زده بیا بیرون از این غمکده ت 

پوزخندی زدی و گفتی: چی میگی تو منو کشوندی تا اینجا؟ داستان میگی؟ 

خندید و از جیب کتش مجله ای لول شده رو در آورد گفت: امروز داشتم از کتابخونه میومدم چشمم به دکه ای بغل خیابون افتاد دیدم کنارمجله های رتبه برتری ها مجله خانه سبز یه مسابقه گذاشته چشممو گرفت حالا بخونش زود باش

مجله لول شده رو صاف کردی و صفحه 14 شو باز کردی و چشمت خورد به عنوان قرمز رنگ بزرگ: مسابقه کیک پزی حرفه ای با حضور داوران مطرح کشوری و جایزه شخص اول : پژو 207 اتوماتیک با 70 میلیون وجه نقد

متوجه ای جملاتی که خونده بودی نشدی و مبهم به دوستت نگاه کردی

دوستت بلند خندید و گفت: میدونستم اینطوری میشی بزار من بگم تو مگه 2 سال  دور از چشم مادرت یواشکی نرفتی کلاس؟ مگه نمیگفتی به دکتر شدن علاقه ای ندارم؟ مگه نمیگفتی میخوام حرفه ای بشم تو کیک پزی و رودست نداشته باشم؟ مگه تو 3 سال پیش فامیلتون روزا کار نمیکردی؟ خب بیااااا شانس اومد دم خونه ت جایزه شو دیدی؟ برو تو کارش تو هم چقدر الان بهش احتیاج داشتی برادر من وقتی بردی دیگه مادرت کوتاه میاد مطمئنم


بعد 1 هفته دوباره مجله رو باز کردی و دوباره شرایط مسابقه رو خوندی و درست 4 روز دیگه رسما مسابقه برگزار میشد و تو باید خودتو به استادیو میرسوندی قرار بود به صورت زنده برنامه پخش بشه در 2 مرحله 
دوستت ثبت نامت کرد داخل سایت و تو عملا با یه کیف دستی به سمت استادیو حرکت کردی 

 هر چی وسایل از کیک پزی بود رو بهت دادند و تو طبق الگویی که داشتی قرار بود ایده خفنتو روش پیاده کنی

 ( کیکی که انتخاب کردی 5 طبقه بود با خامه کشی گردو و موز و رنگ بدنه سبز آبی با نوار های صورتی ملایم و یه ماکت عروسک بالای کیک)

کیک تو آماده شد در دوساعتی که زمان داده بودند با خستگی از تزئینش دست کشیدی و مجری به سمتت اومد و گفت: الان هیئت داورها میان رای میدن 

5 داور مطرح به سمتت اومدند اول به مضطرب بودند لبخند زدند و تحسین آمیز به کاری که کرده بودی و ترکیب رنگ ها و اون عروسک خمیری فوندانتی که میدرخشید نگاه کردند و ازش خوردند و امتیاز دادند

از بین 20 نفر 3 نفر مرحله  اول رو رد کردند و مرحله دوم کیک پزی با طرح سیاه و سفید بود و این مرحله آخر رسیدن به جوایز طلایی 

طرح دوم در 6 طبقه در مدت زمان 1 ساعت و نیم و ازش خوردند و دوباره با نگاهشون که میدرخشید امتیاز دادند

و در آخر تو برنده شدی و بغض کرده خندیدی و اشک از چشمات ریخت 

سرمایه گذار و داورها و مجری به سمتت اومدند و حین تبریک گفتن کلید ماشین و چک 70 میلیونی رو به دستت دادند 

بالاخره تموم سرزنش ها ، توهین ، تحقیر ، حرفهای مردم ، تمسخردیگران دود شد رفت هوا هر چی تحمل کردی و نسبت بهشون بی اهمیت خودتو نشون میدادی و خودخوری میکردی بابتشون نتیجه ش شد برنده شدن تو کاری که علاقه داشتی بهش و میخواستی پل های پشت سرتو خراب کنی بخاطرش 


گاهی سکوت و خاموشی در برابر ناآرامی ها و مه های گرفته دورمون منجر به آرامش نسبی میشه ولی عجب میگذرد

----------


## MehrdadVeteran

> سلام وقتت بخیرعزیز 
> 
> با یه داستان کوتاه شروع میکنم : تو دلشکسته و ناامید پشت مانیتور کامپیوتر سامسونگ کلوپ بازی نشسته بودی اونقدر تو خونه سر آینده ت و کنکورت دعوا و بحث و پیش کشیدن حرف مردم و اقوام که پسرش هیچ پخی نشد مطرح بود که سرت داغ کرد و با خودت گفتی اگه یه دقیقه خونه بمونم ممکنه کار به ناله و نفرین مامانم بکشه و عاقم کنه از فرزندیش
> 
> سرت منفجر شده بود از سروصدا و بحث هایی که هیچ سرانجامی واست نداشت و تورو مجاب نمیکرد ذره ای بهشون فکر کنی تو تصمیم خودتو گرفته بودی میخواستی یکبار تو زندگیت مثل آدم هایی که تو گوگل شجرنامه شونو میفرستن و ریسک میکردند باشی
> 
> تو هم ریسک کنی و اعلام ورشکستگی تو به خانواده بگی اینکه ورشکسته شدی تو انتخابشون و الان یه مدت از ترس طلبکارهایی که خانواده ت محسوب میشن باید بری تو سکوت و نشنیدن و پنهان شدنت 
> 
> به کلوپی که یه روزایی دونگی بازی میکردی و تموم کم و کاستی های زندگیتو داخلش فراموش میکردی رسیدی پشت مانیتور نشستی و بازیو شروع کردی اونقدر پرش ذهنی و میگرنت شدید شده بود که 10 بار از بازی خارج شدی و عصبی مشتتو روی میز کوبیدی و صدای پسرای دیگه دراومد 
> ...


خیلی قشنگ بود.چه ذهن خلاقی دارین.مرسی از وقتی که گذاشتین و پاسخ دادین❤.راستش شب و روزم شده فکر کردن راجع به اینک چرا من باید بخاطر اطرافیان کاری رو انجام بدم که دوست ندارم..این خیلی آزارم میده...یه حسی بهم میگه یه بارم شده به قلبت گوش کن.از سمت دیگه هم حرفای بقیه اذیتم میکنه.آخه میدونین یه موجی از تحقیر و توهین سمتم میاد هر وقت از رشته مورد علاقم یعنی ریاضی صحبت می کنم...

----------


## Parimah

> خیلی قشنگ بود.چه ذهن خلاقی دارین.مرسی از وقتی که گذاشتین و پاسخ دادین❤.راستش شب و روزم شده فکر کردن راجع به اینک چرا من باید بخاطر اطرافیان کاری رو انجام بدم که دوست ندارم..این خیلی آزارم میده...یه حسی بهم میگه یه بارم شده به قلبت گوش کن.از سمت دیگه هم حرفای بقیه اذیتم میکنه.آخه میدونین یه موجی از تحقیر و توهین سمتم میاد هر وقت از رشته مورد علاقم یعنی ریاضی صحبت می کنم...


خواهش میکنم عزیز ، قبول دارم خدایی سخته بی توجه و بیخیال باشی ولی باید تمرین کنی چیزی که باعث میشه یه هدف برگ و ریشه دار بشه دلیل آوردن براشه

اینکه من چرا میخوام انتخابش کنم؟ تو کدوم درسهای الانم قویم؟ از کدوم درسهام فراریم؟ چرا میل و رغبتم کمتر شده ؟ به چه رشته ای علاقه دارم تو دانشگاه ؟ چه درصدهایی بزنم میتونم اون رشته رو در دانشگاه دولتی خوب بیارم؟

چطوری در مقابل سرزنش و تمسخر اطرافیانم سکوت و خاموش باشم؟ چطوری رفتار کنم که دیگران تو زندگیم دخالت نداشته باشند؟ چه رفتاری کنم که هر کسی حد خودشو بدونه ؟ چطوری تمرکزمو ببرم بالاتر؟ چیا باعث میشه حواسم پرت بشه و وارد حاشیه بشم؟
چی باعث شده فکر کنم 4 ماه واسم کمه؟ چی باعث شده فکر کنم هزاران دانش اموز کنکوری از من جلوتر باشن؟ 

چی باعث شده فکر کنم من نمیتونم؟ چی باعث شده خودمو از رینگ مسابقه بکشم بیرون؟
چطوری خودمو جمع و جور کنم ؟ چطوری خوابهامو تنظیم کنم ؟ چطوری عزت نفسمو بیارم بالا؟

چطوری از فضای منفی و سم اطرافم دوری کنم ؟

این سوالات رو از خودت حتما بپرس و یادداشت کن و دلیلشو روی کاغذ جلوش بنویس ذهنت باز تر میشه فقط یادت بمونه انتخاب رشته برای کنکورت فقط به افراد خیلی نزدیکت ربط داره نه فامیل نه همسایه نه دختر عمه نوه مامانت نه دوست نه رفیق 

فقط خودت

----------

